# 484 pto



## buffaloman (Aug 7, 2011)

Need to replace PTO shaft on International 484 and need instructions on how to pull the shaft out. I have removed the 3 bolt houseing that the shaft goes through but the shaft and bearing will only move 1/4 inch. There must be a retainer keeping it in place somewhere.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Is it an upper or lower shaft ??


----------



## buffaloman (Aug 7, 2011)

Upper shaft. Was told to pull fuel tank,seat platform and top of trans , reach down and remove retaner ring and it could be pulled out. What is your opinion


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi buffaloman !!! this post is in wrong place, it should be on *Big tractor forum,* under *Farmall/International Harvester*

*Hope Mods will seeit and move it !!!*

Right, answer to your problem during my time with IH in U/K we developed a special tool to remove the internal retaining clip after removal of bottom shaft ( Saved alot of time on repair and warranty cost) !!! but idoubt if any of your case IH dealers have the special plier which is no longer available. so it's in through the top 


Drain and removce fuel tank and seat platform, then remove neccessary pipe work and the hydraulic top cover (Transmission rear cover) to expose the inside bearing on top PTO shaft.

You will find a flat ended retaining ring on inside ,0n shaft, remove this and pull shaft rearwards and bearing if required,

Insert new shaft into bearings and install and refit inner retaining ring. 

The joint between the top cover and transmission can be sealed either with a paper gasket or LOCTITE 555 SEALANT (Purple in co;our and hard setting + If using loctite all surfaces must be oil &/or grease free or loctite will not set and joint will leak.

BEFORE SECURING TOP COVER YOU MUST REPLACE THE TEFLON RINGS UNDER BRAKE BLEED SCREWS OR YOU WILL HAVE PERMANENT BRAKE PROBLEMS !!!! When all is secured you must rebleed the brakes (Easy but trickey ???? send me a PM with your email address and i will send you a document (Too large to post on here )!!!

Whilst you have fuel tank off i would reccommend you give it aclean out. Remove fittings from bottom and fuel seder unit then wash out with apressure hose, you will be amazed at how much "crud" has collected in legs of tank. !!!


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Document sent to your e mail.!!!


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

How did you get on with the repairs ????


----------

